
Show HN: ThinkCool – Make Better Decisions - willsaar
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/thinkcool
======
nwrk
Hey there, there is fundamental mistake on rating of nightlife on Phi Phi
island [0] - only two stars. Should be five stars or so.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55o3q1btq-U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55o3q1btq-U)

All the best with launch

~~~
willsaar
Haha thanks, been almost 10 years since I was last there. This is why you want
to share your evaluations to get feedback from others :)

